# And People Think American Prisons Are Rough



## longknife (Oct 27, 2015)

_Inside Brazil’s toughest jails where inmates rule: Prisons where top dog ‘chaveiros’ sell crack cocaine, charge taxes, gang rape, murder rivals and even have their own keys_



_WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT _

_Prisons in Brazil run most violent offenders as 'chaveiros' - or 'keyholders' _

_Chaveiros sell crack cocaine to inmates and make them pay a weekly 'tax'_

_They have henchmen who beat up or kill the inmates who owe them money_

_Chaveiros live in luxury with private cells, TVs, fridges, fans and bathrooms, employ personal servants, known as 'chegados'_

_Inmate had plastic bag put over his head, hands tied behind his back and was raped _





Read more: The Brazilian prison where the inmates are in control


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh my...

In Attendorn, "inmates" have their own keys, too...






You cannot call the rooms cells, the jailers will be angry. Its parlours!


----------

